# Compact pistol 9mm vs 40S&W - Kahr vs Walther



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Just started looking at a new pistol. I impulsively bought a .380 a few years back and now realize for the same size and weight you can get significant more fire power. So I'm starting to look.

I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of 9mm versus 40 S&W.

I'm also looking for any opinion: Kahr PM versus Walther PPS.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

40S&W, roughly same energy as a .45, smaller package. I had a 9mm, sold it for the 40S&W, havent looked back. Its a snappy cartridge for sure, its basically already +P. Concider it a 10mm short. 

Go shoot a XD40 before you make a final decision.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't shot the PPS but I carry the P99 .40 everyday. Love that gun but for the price I would agree with DallanC and have a look at the XD. I used my XD9 SC to DG the Front Sight course last time I was down there.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Kahr over the PPS. In a sub compact I would prefer the 9mm. With today's bullet technology, either will be effective in defending your life. Recoil will be accentuated in the smaller pistols. Ammunition costs will be 50% more with the 40 than the 9. If you don't enjoy, or can't afford practice, either will be ineffective.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Loke has an excellent point. 8)


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Loke said:


> Kahr over the PPS. In a sub compact I would prefer the 9mm. With today's bullet technology, either will be effective in defending your life. Recoil will be accentuated in the smaller pistols. Ammunition costs will be 50% more with the 40 than the 9. If you don't enjoy, or can't afford practice, either will be ineffective.


Plus 2.
You might also look at the Beretta Nano. Price is modest and I think it is available in either 9mm or 40 SW but as Loke pointed out recoil is significantly more in very small light pistols. Be ware of increased firepower in subcompacts. And 9mm is relatively easy to find and relatively inexpensive ammo. If you compare Hornady critical defense ammo I think you will find that 40 SW actually generates more KE than a 45 auto.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I settled on a 9mm simply because it's cheaper to shoot. The more you shoot the better you shoot. I have a nano and like it very much to carry; less so to shoot. The crazy long trigger pull takes some getting used to. It's very similar to shooting a hammerless revolver in feel. But I didn't buy it for a target gun; I got it for a carry gun and that it does very well. I can still shoot 4" groups with it under 15 yards; not the greatest but not bad. Be advised it's a single stack so it only holds 6+1; not an issue to me but some like more bullets. Again good for carry not for showing off at the range.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My brother-in law picked up the Kahr cm-9 which is identical darn near to the pm other then the rifling and a couple other small things. Its a great gun and pleasant to shoot. It runs about $200.00 - $300.00 less then the pm as well which is always a good thing.

I picked up the DB9 which is even smaller and lighter then either of them and I love it. Its not rated for +p ammo or for that matter anything over the 124gr bullet but its tiny, thin, light @ 11oz and extremely easy to conceal.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I did a bit of Internet research last night.
A few specs on 40S&Ws:
Brl - Lnth - Hght - Wdth - Wgt - Cap
Kahr PM/CM40 3” 5.47” 4.0” 0.94” 17.7 oz 5+1
Walther PPS 3.2” 6.3” 4.4” 1.04” 21.7 oz 6+1
Sprngfld XD 3” 6.25” 4.75” ? 26 oz 9+1
Beretta Storm 3” 6.2” 4.8” 1.4’ 26 oz 9+1

8.3oz or 1/2 pound (Kahr versus XD) seems pretty significant. 
I haven't held any of them. 
The Walther is reported to be very accurate for its size.
I think that in a tight situation - if you could get six shots off your better than average.
I go back to the old saying - the best gun is the one your carrying. For me the smaller the better.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've held them all. I like the Kahr.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Had a chance to shoot several compact 40's side by side. Though the Kahr feels the best, I was really shocked by the amount of climb on each shot with the Kahr. I really really really wanted to buy the kahr because of look, feel, concealability etc. It was just too torturous to shoot in a 40, and I was really looking for something a little more fun to shoot. To be fair I have shot the Kahr in 380 and 9 both of those shot and handled like a champ. However, in my humble opinion the Glock was the champ in a compact 40. Rounds feed well and crisply, no jams, climb (even in my compact) was about half of what I experienced with the Kahr. 

In disclosure I was shooting hot ammo, I was shooting lightweight, high velocity factory ammo from Corbon and Doubletap, so this would obviously play a role in the amount of recoil and climb felt as well.

As for the Walther, I have a P22, that I love to shoot. I had issues with magazines and jamming for awhile (about every other round, not discriminating against cheap or expensive ammo) but S&W tool the gun back fixed whatever was up and it seems to work well now. I have no experience with the Walther in the larger 9 or 40, but I would imagine it's a pretty decent unit.


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a PPS in a 40. It is very comfortable to carry, very accurate, good, not great, trigger and unquestionable RELIABILITY. It also belts you a bit when you pull the trigger. 5, 6, or 7 rd. mags.


----------

